# POLL: What is the latest version of Kontakt you are using?



## Cinesamples (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi folks, 

Just a little poll here to see where you're at with this. We have some other libraries in the works, and they utilize Kontakt 4.1 features. We have been thinking about offering watered-down 3.5 versions, but we're hesitant.

What is the latest version of Kontakt you are using?

Thanks for your time!!

MP


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 30, 2010)

One consideration - at least on Mac G5s - is that anything less than an Intel chip will not load libraries created for Kontakt 4 but will for Kontakt 3.5. Eventually these will be phased out but are still in circulation now. Kontakt 3.5 libraries seem to work great for Kontakt 4 though.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow, I wasn't aware of that limitation on the G5's! I was hoping to use my G5 as a kontakt sample slave when I upgrade to a new mac pro later this year...guess I'll have to rethink that!


----------



## chrisboy (Jul 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if the "Paste group with samples"-function works also between different KONTAKT Versions? So you could save the time for mapping (looping) the samples.


----------



## midphase (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok, seriously...who's on Kontakt 1? Is it a joke? Seriously...


----------



## Thonex (Jul 2, 2010)

Keep in mind Mikes.... that you'll probably get different results if you post somewhere like Gearslutz... 

This forum has the cutting edge Kontakt folks....

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Reegs (Jul 2, 2010)

Their latest offer to 4 from previous versions was very attractive.


----------

